# Rod repair in milton



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know we offer rod repair local. We do everything from: Tips, guides, re-wrap, cork re-finish, flex coat, etc...
Stop by and check us out

castaway bait & tackle
3689 avalon blvd
milton, fl 32583
850-564-1391

located in the shopping center off of avalon blvd


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes they do!! Great price and great work!! Thank you for the repair and recoat!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank You For The Work! We Now Have Several People Re-pairing Rods in House!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the turn around time normally? Have a couple that needs tips and a flex coat put on them.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Just a tip and flex coat should be able to get pick up in a day or two depending on how many repairs are in front of yours!


----------

